# Salamander/Molch braucht Hilfe !



## doh (15. Apr. 2010)

Hey,

ich habe eben bei unserem Kellerausgang in eine Ecke gedrückt einen __ Salamander/Molch gefunden. Er sah eigentlich schon so gut wie tot aus, leider. Hab ihn dann auf die Hand genommen und er hat sich noch ein wenig bewegt.
Hab ihn an den Rand vom Teich gesetzt, kann ich ihm sonst noch irgendwie was gutes tun?
Da ich nicht weiß wie ich dem kleinen nun helfen kann, frag ich euch.
Ach und er wirkt auf mich sehr steif, hoffe das kalte Teichwasser schadet ihm nun nicht noch mehr?

_______________________
grüße
Marcel


----------



## axel (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Salamander/Molch braucht Hilfe !*

Hallo Marcel

Ich denk der Molch war noch im Winterschlaf . Bestimmt wird er bald munter .
Ich würd ihn an den Teichrand etwas geschützt setzen . Ein Steinhaufen oder ähnliches,damit er erst mal  munter werden kann .  
Schöne Molchfotos 
lg
axel


----------



## doh (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Salamander/Molch braucht Hilfe !*

Hey Axel,

ich denke eher nicht das er noch im Winterschlaf war, er wäre mir vorher schon in der Ecke aufgefallen...
Im Sommer haben wir leider auch schon tote __ Kröten oder ausgetrocknete Salamander aus den Ecken geholt, obwohl ich Aufgrund der toten Tiere sehr oft nachschaue.
Die Treppe ist abgesenkt vom Garten und führt in den Keller, die Tiere haben dann keine Chance mehr über die Treppen in den Garten zu gelangen.

Es ist aber ein Molch? D.h. ich kann ihn am Teichrand sitzen lassen?

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort

___________
grüße
Marcel


----------



## Casybay (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Salamander/Molch braucht Hilfe !*

Hallo Marcel,
Teichrand ist ok, wenn er nicht irgentwie krank ist, wird er sich zu dieser Jahreszeit im Wasser wohl fühlen und auch nach Beute jagen.
Ist wohl ein männl. __ Bergmolch,Schöne Bilder!


----------



## butzbacher (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Salamander/Molch braucht Hilfe !*

Hallo Marcel,

am Teichrand war genau richtig. 

So lange __ Molche noch in Landtracht sind, nie ins Wasser setzen - die können da, so unglaublich das klingt, ertrinken.


----------



## doh (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Salamander/Molch braucht Hilfe !*

Hey,

also ich hab gerade geschaut ob er noch an der Stelle liegt am Teichrand, tut er aber nicht.
Hoffe er hat es gepackt und lebt noch.

Danke für eure Antworten


_____________________
grüße
Marcel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Salamander/Molch braucht Hilfe !*

Hi Marcel,

gut möglich das der Molch im Treppenschacht schon am langsamen dehydrieren war. Beim austrocknen werden Amphibien auch immer steifer


----------

